# Roboti >  Robota veidošana

## deivs001

Tātad iesākot meklēt info par robotiem, kurus iespējams pašiem izveidot uzgāju šādu lapu. Pagaidām liekas, ka šis ir man pa spēkiem. Viss ir sakarīgi izklāstīts, pastāstīts utt. BET lieta tāda, ka neorientējos elektronikas detaļās. Nepieciešamās lietas ir
5V Linear Regulator
ATmega8 AVR
28 pin DIP socket
220uF+ Electrolytic Capacitor
.1uF Ceramic Capacitor
340ohm resistor (5 gab.)
1.62Kohm resistor (5 gab.)
LED
CdS Photoresistors (5 gab.)
Grid-Style PC Board with 356 Holes
Hitec HS-311 servo (2 gab.)
36 position breakaway male header (2 gab.)

Tā kā nevaru tieši šis atrast, tad varbūt, ka kāds var ieteikt alternatīvas?

----------


## GuntisK

::   ::   ::  Visas šitās detaļas nav nekāds deficīts! Ir Tevalo.lv, ir Argus.lv, kur var tās nopirkt.

----------


## deivs001

Nju parādi man lūdzu, kur var atrast Hitec HS-311 servo?

----------


## Vinchi

Kam tev hitec servo, vai tie ir ar metāla zobratiem un vaj tas tev ir tiešām vajadzīgs?

Parastie servo ir atrodami šeit :
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?ec=29a15b6c

----------


## deivs001

Manuprāt, tieši otrādi. Tie ir lētā gala servo.
Atšķirība ir tāda, ka Hitachi cena dollāros ir tikpat cik tevis piedāvāto servo cena latos.

----------


## zzz

> Manurāt, tieši otrādi. Tie ir lētā gala servo.
> Atšķirība ir tāda, ka Hitachi cena dollāros ir tikpat cik tevis piedāvāto servo cena latos.


 Nu taa jau nu visaa visumaa ir neatnjemama letinju ekonomikas iipshiiba jebkuraa nozaree.

----------


## deivs001

Neforši, lai neteiktu rupjāk.
Varbūt, kāds var piedāvāt palietotus servo?

----------


## Epis

Pameklē tajos rādiovadāmo modeļmašinu veikalos šeit viens bīj ielicis forumā linkus uz tiem veikaliem un tur priekš tām mašinām ir baigā motoru izvēle + visādas detaļas, uz ātro atradu šito LatRC portālu http://www.latrc.lv/bb3portal.php
tur noteikti būs vairāk info par veikaliem kur ko dabūt.

ja gribi pa lēto katko sataisīt tad pameklē to motoru kādā vecā printerī vai citā sadzīves tehnikā, ja vaig lielas jaudas motoru tad meklē starp lētajiem instrumentiem, un par to tavu nosaukto motoru tad protams cena ir svarīgs faktors, bet ir arī jāpadomā par kopējām izmaksām -> cik tas motors maksās ar atvešanu un visiem nodokļiem tas attiecās uz to motoru jo izskatās kad Lv tādu nopirkt laikam nevar tākā būs jāsūta no kāda ārzemju online shopa un tad tā cena var beigās sanākt tāda pete kā vietējā veikalā kāds līdzvērtīgas jaudas motors.

Ieliec interneta adresi kur tu to pamācību atradi.

par Atmega8 un programmeri šeit forumā mikreņu sadaļā un AVR ir topiks kur tas viss apraktīts + shēmas kā uzlodēt utt.. bet ja kautko nesaproti vai uzreiz nepielec tad jautā ! 

Nepievērs uzmanību ZZZ viņš vienmēr ir "tāds" pārējie gan tādi nav  ::

----------


## deivs001

Pamācība. Skaidrs, ka ceļa maksa sadārdzina visu to pasākumu, tādēļ jau tiek meklēts lētāks iekš LV. Otrs variants ir visu vajadzīgo no ārzemēm pasūtit un miers, lai nav jālauza vairs galva.

----------


## Epis

es to lapu apskatījos un tur kā viena vieta no kurienes pirkt tās detaļas tika minēts digikey un tur par ceļu līdz LV būs jāmaksā ap 27$ x PVN(18%), tākā tur tās detaļas nav nekādas hitekavskās kā piemēram fpga vai citi krutie proči vai pēdējā modeļa mikrenes un detaļas tad visu var atrast vietējos elektro veikalos un ja pat nav tieši tādas markas detaļa kā tajā sarakstā tad var piemeklēt kautko līdzīgu, galvenais ir pate mikrene atmega8 kuras kods tur laikam ir ielikts un to var nopirkt jebkurā LV elektro veikalā kurā vispār pārdod mikrenes  ::

----------


## deivs001

Izvēle jau ir arī no tiem i-neta veikaliem, bet laikam jau sanāks vieglāk iekš LV sameklēt. Un visticamāk, ka atkal Liepāja parādīs sevi no sliktās puses un nekur nekas nebūs nopērkams, bet pagaidām ticu brīnumam.  ::

----------


## Delfins

Liepājā ir arī kāds veikals!?
Takš sarunā kādam aliņu, lai rīgā visu `sakomplektē` un tu vienu dienu piebrauc vai pa LP pastu atsūtīs ...

----------


## Epis

pasūti caur internetu argus.lv vai tevalo.lv vai slvats.lv vai arī ormix.lv zinu kad pirmie 3 veikali tev pa pastu visu var aizsūtīt, un par tām detaļām tad tur vari paņemt šādas detaļas 
piemēram L387A DC-DC (5V 0.4A) pārveidotāju (0.75Ls argusā) vai kādu citu lēto tur saraksts ar viņiem ir ļoti garš 
220uF kapacitātātori ir visos veikalos tas pats ar rezistoriem laikam 350omu rezistors ir priekš Led diodes un tas 1.5K priekš tā fotorezistra un tā vietā tu vari paņemt kādu no fototranzistoriem, vai fotodiodēm, kā tur visu saslēgt un darbināt vari apskatītes lielajā "fotodiodes" topikā, un maketplates ir visur visādos izmēros un tas arī pēc saraksta ir viss vari piemest klāt pāris pogas,slēdzus lai intresantāk un par programmeri tad jau minēju kad ir vesels topkiks kā viņu lodēt un ieprogrammēt ar ponyprog  ::  
baterijas domāju un pārējais domāju kad arī ir veikalos. 
par tiem fotosensoriem tad ja tev mājās ir veca datora pele vai optiksā pele tad parasti rullītī iekšā ir diode ar fototranzistors tākā vari izmantot tos.(nebūs jāpērk)

----------


## zzz

Jaja, fotodiodes topiku ir veerts apskatiit - tur ir smuki redzams kaa foruma absoluuti lielaakaa pljaapukule epis pinas kaa vista pa pakulaam ar elementaaru pastiprinaataaja shemochku. Bet nu taa jau gadaas - ja vairums speeku pateereejas tukshai muldeeshanai, tad nekam citam daudz paari nepaliek.

----------


## Epis

tieši tādēl kad es tad bīju galīgākais iesācējs tajā analogajā elektronikas daļā un sāku no "0",  un tur arī ir visas problēmas kas man radās ar tiem analogajiem signāliem un viņu pastiprināšanu. Čakarst tur bija baigais, bet beigās tomēr viss sanāca un strādāja tākā tas ir labs piemērs no reālās dzīves kad dažreiz sekjot pēc internet pamācībām viss neiet tik gludi. 

Vispār lai to robotu uztaisītu tev noteikti vaidzēs kādu Osciloskopu, jo ja kautkas neies tad bez šī instrumenta atrast kļūdu ir ļoti grūti.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Ko sakat par analogajām robota smadzenēm, bez mikrokontroliera?
Ir PID kontrolieri un diferenciālie pastiprinātāji uz opampiem, no tiem tak arī var sabrūvēt robotu vaine?

----------


## Delfins

Šāds topiks jau bija...

----------


## Epis

ja kas analogais pid ir reāla lieta bet vienīgi ja izmanto attiecīgu instrumentu, jeb anadigm Field programmable analog array 
kur var tos analogos signālus visādies apstrādāt.
ja es kautko tādu odmāt veidtot tad mēģinātu ar to fpaa čipu, jo domāju kad tas būtu daudz vieglāk nekā lodēt tās shēmas no neskaitāmiem čipiem.

----------


## karloslv

Nokontrolēt ar PID var, taču lielākā problēma ir nolasīt lietojamus datus analogā formātā.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Nokontrolēt ar PID var, taču lielākā problēma ir nolasīt lietojamus datus analogā formātā.


 Ja datus no fotoeleentiem nolasa kā diskrētus signālus ( vel izlaiž caur komparātoru ), bet tālāk tos pārvērš kvantētā signālā ar sprieguma dalītājiem, savkārt tie darbina motorus caur pid kontrolieri.... mēģināšu kaut kad shēmu uzsintezēt...

----------


## karloslv

Uzsvars bija uz 'lietojamā formā'. Fotoelementi, protams, pēc būtības ir analogi un no fototranzistoriem var dabūt nepārtrauktu signālu. Taču problēma ir, ka PID klasiski ir SISO (Single Input, Single Output) kontroles algoritms, un to Single Input (līnijas novirzi no centra) dabūt no vairākiem fotoelementiem bez ciparu apstrādes nav tik vienkārši.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Uzsvars bija uz 'lietojamā formā'. Fotoelementi, protams, pēc būtības ir analogi un no fototranzistoriem var dabūt nepārtrauktu signālu. Taču problēma ir, ka PID klasiski ir SISO (Single Input, Single Output) kontroles algoritms, un to Single Input (līnijas novirzi no centra) dabūt no vairākiem fotoelementiem bez ciparu apstrādes nav tik vienkārši.


 Vajag viltību, ar 6 vai 8 fotoelementiem un komparātoriem, tālāk ar počiem izveido U veida raksturlīkni ( spriegumam ), vai X veida raksturlīkni ( otrā gadijumā robotu sagriež, griežot riteņus pretējos virzienos, kā bobkatam )...

----------


## Raimonds1

Būtibā jau var ar multivibratoru un impulsa platumu un fotorezistoriem, tik japadomā, ka atpazīt to, ka melnā līnija šķērsām .

----------


## deivs001

Jauna iedvesma, jauni jautājumi!
Kā tiek vadīti 4 riteņu roboti? Piemēram 2 kustina uz priekšu, 2 atbild par stūrēšanu, ar ko to panākt?

----------


## karloslv

Ne jau visus 4 riteņu robotus tā vada. Piemēram, sumo robotus klasiski taisa ar 4 riteņiem, taču vienā sānā abi motori strādā ar vienu un to pašu ātrumu. 

Ja runa ir par "automašīnas stūrēšanu" (Akermana principu, angliski Ackerman steering), tad to tieši tā arī taisa, pagriež (ar servomotoru) priekšējos riteņus, bet aizmugurējos piedzen no viena motora caur diferenciāli. Kas tur nav skaidrs? Zini taču, kā mašīna vai traktors darbojas?

----------


## deivs001

Zinu gan kā darbojas, kā nekā tiek traktori vasarā ikdienā vadīti, _ķīlēti_ u.t.t.
Bet ar kādu elektronikas brīnumu palīdzību tas tiek panākts, lai abi motori, kas pārvieto robotu griestos vinādi.

----------


## karloslv

Paga, par kuru variantu tad tu runā?

Sumo tipa robotā vienkārši var saslēgt motorus vienā sānā paralēli, un arī tīri mehāniski tie centīsies griezties vienādi. Var likt arī ķēdi vai siksnu starp abiem riteņiem vienā sānā.

Auto tipa robotā nav divu motoru (nu labi, var izpildīties un likt katrā pusē savu, bet parasti ir viens). Stūrēšanu veic servomotors.

----------


## deivs001

Par variantu,kad 1 servo motors atbild par virzienu. Kā tas ir radio vadāmajās mašīnītēs.
Tātad sanāk, ja ir vienādas jaudas motori un pieslēdzam vienādai barošanai abi griezīsies vienādi un nezīmes nulītes. Bet ja tiek saslēgti 2 dažādi motori, kas nebūtu īpaši gudri kā tiek izlīdzināta abu pušu vienāda grūšana uz priekšu? Ceru, ka saprati mazo murgojumu.

----------


## Edzukins

> kā tiek izlīdzināta abu pušu vienāda grūšana uz priekšu?


 Manam peļukam, piemēram, abi motori bija vienādi, bet pārnesumu nespēju uztaisīt vienādu, tāpēc tie griezās savādāk.
To es izlīdzināju ar programmēšanas palīdzību, iedodot vienam motoram vairāk strāvas, nekā otram.

----------


## karloslv

Pirmkārt kāpēc gribi piedzīt visu ar diviem motoriem, ja pietiktu ar vienu? Var jau nelikt diferenciāli, nu nekas briesmīgs nenotiks tādam robotam. 

Ja tomēr gribi divus motorus, tad nelielas atšķirības izlīdzinās jau tīri mehāniski, ja priekša ir noslogota un neļauj pagriezties kā ienāk prātā. 

Nopietnākos gadījumos motoriem liek "enkoderus", respektīvi, nolasa apgriezienus un tad jau mikrokontrolieris var piekoriģēt.

----------


## GuntisK

Pieliec motoriem tahoģeneratorus un pavērsies ceļš mega-monstroziem analogajiem robotiem ar PID regulēšanu.   ::

----------


## Vikings

IMHO tahoģeneratorus var likt veļasmašīnās, zāģos un jebkur citur, kur vjaag stabilizēt viena motora ātrumu nerūpējoties par pozīciju. Vienkārši man nav uzticības, ka kaut kas, kur galvenā sastāvdaļa ir tīta stieple strādās ar labu precizitāti no eksemplāra uz eksemplāru. Manuprāt, vienkāršāks un pilnvērtīgāks variants ir enkoderis - pie vienādiem enkoderiem uz vienu apgriezienu būs vienāds skaits impulsu + vēl nebūs jāčakarējas ar analogā sprieguma pārvēršanu ciparīgajā, kas bieži sagādā problēmas (nemaz nerunāsim par gadījumu, ja jādetektē ātrus uz priekšu/atpakaļ, kurš tahoģeneratorā taisīs pretējus spriegumus...).
Mans subjektīvais viedoklis.

----------


## GuntisK

::  Nu tas par tahoģeneratoru bija jāsaprot kā joks.  ::

----------


## Edzukins

Es labrāt redzētu sumo robotu ar piemontētu motorzāģi darbībā, protams, no labi tāla attāluma tikai  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Varbūt nākamajās Robotikas sacensībās būs jau FIGHT-ROBOT  klase?   ::

----------


## Edzukins

> Varbūt nākamajās Robotikas sacensībās būs jau FIGHT-ROBOT  klase?


 šajā lauciņā man būtu pāris idejas  :: 
Varbūt mēs varētu noorganizēt nelegālās sacensības, tieši pēc apbalvošanas, ko?  ::

----------


## deivs001

Neiesācis nemaz sākumā minēto robota sakomplektēšanu uzdūros šim:
http://elm-chan.org/works/ltc/report.html
Jautājums pieredzējušajiem elektronikas cilvēkiem: Kādas komponentes šeit ir vajadzīgas?
ATmega8, photo-reflectors, .... Pats netiegu skaidrībā. Varbūt kāds pēc shēmas var uzskaitīt vajadzīgās lietas?

----------


## dmd

klau, ja tu esi liepājā varbūt ērtāk tev būtu kautkur saskrieties ar mani, un es tev varētu ātri apstāstīt, kas tur ir kas, jo ja tev ir šādi jautājumi, tad cerības, ka tas salodētais verķis ies, samazinās. 

vai arī dodies uz jauno tehniķu staciju šodien pēc pulksten pieciem un paprasi, lai tur aizved pie elektronikas pasniedzēja, viņam tur vajadzētu būt.

----------


## deivs001

Kur tad tāda jaunu tehniķu stacija ir? Pirmā dzirdēšana par tādu pasācienu.

----------

